# Internet Explorer MIME Type Probleme



## KingR (16. Mai 2006)

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich will in meinem Servlet ein ZIP File rausschreiben, dazu benutze ich:


```
response.setContentType("application/zip");
ServletOutputStream out = response.getOutputStream();
```

Das funktioniert dann auch nur beim Internet Explorer erkennnt er den MIME Type nicht, aber beim Firefox schon. Habs auch schon auf mehreren Rechnern ausprobiert, das Problem tritt nur beim IE auf. Aber der IE benutzt doch keine anderen MIME Types oder ?


----------



## LordSam (17. Mai 2006)

was meinst du mit "Er erkennt den MIME Type nicht"? Was macht er denn? 

Probier aber mal den Dateinamen mit zurück zu schicken:

```
response.setHeader("Content-Disposition", "filename=foo.zip;");
```

Das könnte dem IE auf die Sprünge helfen....


----------



## KingR (17. Mai 2006)

ja danke hat funktioniert!


----------

